# prescription charges



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The last prescription i had was for two shillings and sixpence.
Can anyone beat that

Dave p


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

What's a prescription?    

JohnW


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Prescription charges*

FREE in Wales!

Russell

I just have to remember to register with a doctor in nearby Ruabon or Llangollen.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

£5 in sunny Scotland.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

My last prescription cost me nothing - beat that!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

aultymer said:


> My last prescription cost me nothing - beat that!


OK....my last precription the NHS paid ME to get it filled.

this may not be entirely accurate. I just couldnt think of any other way to beat that.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Mine cost me nowt yesterday,
At least there is something good about being over sixty

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Prescription charges*



Rapide561 said:


> FREE in Wales!
> 
> Russell


I have a serious question to ask on this.

If, as reported in a TV programm, the total population of Wales is around that of London, then, how does the Welsh Assembly manage to gather in sufficient taxation to gift Free precriptions to the population?

Given:

That the total population will include.

Employed people who pay taxes,
Unemployed who presumably dont.
Pensioners, who dont pay that much, (in total not percentage.)
Full time education students, who dont.
Minors, who are still at school, and consequently dont.

Where the money come from ?

Unless the tax payers of Wales are all multi hindred thousand pounds per year earners and all pay 50%.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Prescription charges*



bandaid said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > FREE in Wales!
> ...


Most probably subsidised by English taxpayers. GRRRR!!

Sometime ago if you were on a standing prescription you could get three months of drugs at a time. Now you can only get two months. The reason, given to me by my local pharmacy is that the government make more money that way. People who have to pay for their medication now have to renew their prescription six times a year as against the four times a year. Tax on health.....or what?


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> The last prescription i had was for two shillings and sixpence.
> Can anyone beat that
> 
> Dave p


Bit painful hope you took it with lot of water.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

grumpyman said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > The last prescription i had was for two shillings and sixpence.
> ...


Unless it was a supository. 8O


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

£7.20 yesterday


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Prescription charges*

 Ciao tutti, on the Italian NHS all my prescriptions are free, except on a particular box that I choose to have as 'branded' rather than the 'generic' that is also available. This choice costs me Euro1.20 every 2 months.
Currently having to take a 40 day course of injections that on the box of 6 are priced at Euro 32.00., these are also free. Mind you so they should be, given the miserable pension I've been awarded. Still, musn't grumble, hey?
saluti,
eddied


----------

